# 66 quarter replacement suggestions



## bladboyscars (Jun 18, 2009)

I am restoring a gentelmans 66 and need a drivers side full quarter. The partial quareter in year one is not what I am looking for first of all it's not a full and second of all it doesn't fit like factory. Up for suggestions.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nick,

I searched for full quarters for my 66 about 2 years ago and none were to be found. I settled for skins from The Parts Place, Inc. part number BP1201G. I liked the skins because they gave me the normal appearance in the wheel wells and inside the trunk. 

I have pictures of my quarter replacements in my gallery, they start on page 18 and go thru to page 23,

Good luck,


----------

